# Halloween Distributors stores Canada



## landyachtz (Oct 13, 2007)

Had been excited to see they were opening 2 stores here in Winnipeg. Another Halloween store finally. My wife saw it was open today and all they had was costumes. None or very little Halloween decor. Pretty hard to beat the selection Party Stuff has. Good job for them.


----------



## geigerwolf (May 29, 2008)

*Only Costumes :-(*

That is sad to hear. We drove by the empress location and noticed it was opening on the 22nd, the downtown location Portage and Donald across from the MTS center says it opens on the 28th. Maybe that one will have a little more stuff.

You are correct though pretty tough to compete with party stuff, although their prices seem to be up quite a bit this year.

We found some cool items at winners as well. Never quite sure what you will find but when they have stuff it is much more reasonably priced.

I'm looking for some barrels (kegs) and old or vintage boxes and not particularly willing to pay full retail for them since everything old is new and expensive again. Don't suppose you have happened across a source for anything like that in Winnipeg?


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Its tough to find great Halloween merchandise distributors here in Canada. They do have the Spirit stores which are ok (when you're lucky enough to have one near you) but I do find most of the props seem to be cheaply made so who knows how long they will last.

If you go on the internet many amazing US halloween sites just don't ship to Canada which is so disappointing. I found a site the other day, the Haunters Depot, do they ever have AMAZING stuff...alas, must physically reside in USA...

Maybe I should move to the States for the Fall season and stock up and move back here just in time for Halloween with all my goodies.


----------



## geigerwolf (May 29, 2008)

*No such luck*

No spirit Halloween in Winnipeg 

But, having spent quite literally thousands over the last few years at Party Stuff I did find that they were willing to order stuff in for me. Two years ago I purchased (amoung other things) a latex skeleton from them. I used him for my moving ship wheel prop. I wanted two more but they didn't have any. I found one on the internet (US company wouldn't ship to Canada) that I liked. I emailed the Party Stuff store and they said they could bring it in for me. Hasn't arrived just yet, but should be any day now. And the price they were able to get was better than what I found on the net. 

Try contacting your local store and see if they will order stuff in for you.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Thats a great tip Geiger, thank you. I will definitely look into it.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

One just opened here in Newfoundland! There was NEVER a Halloween Store IN Newfoundland Before, so I'm pretty pumped. Can Someone tell me what Kinds of things "Halloween Distributors" Carries?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I haven't gone in it yet, I'm hoping the one on Portage will be bigger. I've been in that location before it was HD and it is big. I am really dissapointed with Party Stuff this year, all there prices are so over priced. I really miss Spencers having stuff. =( 

It is a good idea to head to the states, I usually do every year.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

*I finally went to Halloween Distributors *

Well, i finally went to the one close to where i live, and they have a nice selection of Halloween Props and such. They have heads up harry, and a few other lifesize figures, alot of hanging figures, and your typical decorations (spider webs, cauldrons, spiders, pumpkins). I was kind of impressed, better than any other stores halloween selection this year for sure.


----------

